# User Forum Activeness field



## Aglarthalion (Jun 4, 2003)

Hello,

On another vBulletin forum I (used to) frequent, there was a field in the profile called "User Forum Activeness", underneath the "Total Posts" field, and above the "Last Post" field.

The "User Forum Activeness" field has in it the forum in which that particular user is most active, the amount of posts they have made within that forum, and the percentage of posts that amount is as part of that users total number of posts.

I find this small hack is a quite useful feature for vBulletin, as it's interesting to be able to see where a user posts most frequently. So, I'm making a suggestion to the administration team to add this hack to TTF. However, if it isn't felt that the hack is wanted, then I'm okay with you declining my suggestion. 

Aglarthalion


----------



## Niniel (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm not sure whether it is useful. Many people here post in almost all the forum sections, and it's just a coincidence in which section they made the greatest number of posts. And if you did know in what section a member posted most often, what would you do with this information?


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 4, 2003)

It's just a statistic which I found interesting to know, that's all. There's not supposed to be a great purpose or function behind the information.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2003)

Huh. Sure, I guess that could be useful for someone that really wanted to know how often some superly cool person they just ran into comes here. If it's someone that hardly ever posts, the guy looking for the information won't have to sit around just to eagerly anticipate replies. I can't think of much else, but oh well. I don't see how it would be an especially evil thing to add. Especially since it'll make at least one person happy, right?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jun 5, 2003)

Who cares. That's a little snoopy, to be checking out other peoples' posting habits. Your not doing marketing surveys, or home security data collecting, or some other detective work are you? Besides, If you want to see where people post now and again, just do a search for their username.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Huh. Sure, I guess that could be useful for someone that really wanted to know how often some superly cool person they just ran into comes here.*


I wasn't indicating that the purpose of the hack would to let people know how much someone comes here - the simple statistic which is a users post count would be enough for that. Rather, the hack just shows in which forum a user posts in the most. Nothing more, nothing less than that simple fact.


> _Originally posted by YayGollum_
> *If it's someone that hardly ever posts, the guy looking for the information won't have to sit around just to eagerly anticipate replies. I can't think of much else, but oh well. I don't see how it would be an especially evil thing to add. Especially since it'll make at least one person happy, right?*


Well, I wouldn't say it'd make me happy, in the sense that if the hack was implemented, the time I spend on this forum would be made much more enjoyable.  I was merely suggesting it as an nice little idea that could be used if the administration felt they wanted to. 


> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *Who cares. That's a little snoopy, to be checking out other peoples' posting habits. Your not doing marketing surveys, or home security data collecting, or some other detective work are you? Besides, If you want to see where people post now and again, just do a search for their username. *


No, of course I am not trying to be snoopy, nor am I doing marketing surveys, data collecting, or detective work. What prompted you to make those ridiculous assumptions? I don't want to find where specific people post now and again. I just made the suggestion because it's something which is added to the profile page which I thought is a nice touch. I won't go so far as to say you are a paranoid person, but I will let you know that you are _completely_ misinterpreting my suggestion.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2003)

Ack! When I said that the thing would help people out with letting them know how often someone shows up somewhere, I was hoping that people would be able to figure out that I could have meant it the way you did. oh well.  It's pretty much the same thing. Nevermind. Anyways, got it. This won't make you happy. You're just looking for some crazy little added feature for no good reason. Nothing's especially wrong with that, is there? *sits in a sandbox and waits for someone in power to show up*


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jun 6, 2003)

Once again, my wry sense of humor falls on it's face. I thought that was pretty funny, myself, about the marketing surveys, etc. I did think it was a little bit nosey, but far from the parnoid level that you took me for. As you see, I offered a suggestion, if you were really that curious.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Nevermind. Anyways, got it. This won't make you happy. You're just looking for some crazy little added feature for no good reason. Nothing's especially wrong with that, is there? *sits in a sandbox and waits for someone in power to show up*  *


What are you on about? If you would actually bother to read the description for this forum:

_Have a suggestion, comment, or even complaint? Start a thread, with a detailed outline of your suggestion, comment, or even complaint, and it will be discussed, deliberated, *and dealt with in a constructive manner.*_

Feel free to correct me if you think I am wrong, but I don't think that you are adding anything constructive to this thread by saying that I'm "just looking for some crazy little added feature for no good reason".

While I can understand that you may think the feature has no real use, and that you think that I don't think it does either, does that make it wrong for me to make the suggestion? As I said before, I'm not trying to say that my suggestion has a great use, or a good reason. I suggested it because I thought it was a nice little touch, not because it has a good reason to make the forum a greater place.



> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *Once again, my wry sense of humor falls on it's face. I thought that was pretty funny, myself, about the marketing surveys, etc. I did think it was a little bit nosey, but far from the parnoid level that you took me for. As you see, I offered a suggestion, if you were really that curious.  *


I would've perhaps seen the intended humour in your previous post, if you had utilised an appropriate emoticon to hint at the humour. Because, the way I read it, your post sounded quite serious. And also, if you read the last sentence of my previous post, you'll see that I took the time to clearly explain that I did _not_ take you on a paranoid level.

Anyway, it's quite obvious that my suggestion is not wanted on this forum. Because of that, the thread has become un-needed now, and so I'll ask for it to be closed, or removed.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jun 6, 2003)

Communication (I should say, poor communication) can be a deadly thing. Sorry to have aggravated you and made your idea seem discounted. Usually I expect to have enough people from both sides of an issue post, but this time you unluckily got deluged with mostly the negative side. Be patient - maybe others will yet post who support your idea. If not, well, we'll just forget about it and go on to more light hearted threads. Hope to see ya around, Aglarthalion.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 7, 2003)

I appreciate your post, Mindy_O_Lluin. I too apologise for posting in a manner they made have led YayGollum and yourself to believe that I was forcing my idea on others, instead of letting them have their say on it (even though I may not have clearly understood how they were expressing their opinion, as in this case )

Well, I guess we should bury our argumentive discussion, and wait to see if anyone else has an opinion, whether for or against my idea.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2003)

Sheesh! Yikes! Ack! Argh! oh well. I guess I should have tossed in a couple of these little dudes --->  I was being sarcastic when I said that stuff about you not being happy about the thing and how it would just be a crazy little added feature that'd be around for no good reason. You have explained why you think this place should have it. Yay. Have fun. I thought I was being supportive with my first post and with that thing about waiting for people with power to say things. just defending myself. Even though it looks like we're all nice and neutral now, I'll wait and see what happens. Oo! The suspense!


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes, we are nice and neutral now (at least, I hope that's how it is ), but at least you now understand that I didn't interpret your sarcasm before the way you had intended.


----------

